# GT: Clippers vs. Jazz (4/12)



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

<center>







vs.







</center>
*
<center>Tues Apr 12, 2005
7:30 Pacific *</center>

<center>




































Shaun Livingston/Marko Jaric/Corey Maggette/Elton Brand/Chris Kaman





































Randy Livingston/Gordan Giricek/Matt Harpring/Mehmet Okur/Jarron Collins


Notes: It is a home game and it is against a weaker team, the Clippers should come out on top. This is the Clippers second to last home game so they should make it count with a quality win.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

For betting purposes:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=158051


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Simmons is playing tonight.

http://www.latimes.com/sports/basketball/nba/clippers/la-sp-cliprep12apr12,1,7749698.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-clippe 



> Bobby Simmons is expected to return for the Clippers after sitting out seven games because of a bruised left shin. Corey Maggette, listed as questionable, was scheduled to have his sprained left wrist examined Monday by a specialist. The Clippers outshot the San Antonio Spurs, 58% to 41%, in Saturday's 125-124 double-overtime loss but had 22 turnovers to only nine for the Spurs, who as a result had 21 more shots.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

I didn't have many points so I just put it all on the Clippers, we'll see who wins.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

By the way Utahs got some disturbing looking players.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Free Arsenal said:


> I didn't have many points so I just put it all on the Clippers, we'll see who wins.


I just gave you 500 points, so you can bet more on future games.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Maggete not playing eh..?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

BaLLiStiX17 said:


> Maggete not playing eh..?




Nope, he is gone for the rest of the season.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Simmons will be starting. 
Wilcox is still starting at center.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Simmons first shot back was a miss from 3 pont land.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand drives, gets fouled, but the shot goes in and out and misses. Good thing though he makes both FT's.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Wow, great pass from Jaric to Wilcox. Wilcox misses the jam but gets fouled.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Haha, Livingston will a wierd but great pass to Brand.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Wilcox with a nice jump hook shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Wow, great block but Brand, he dishes it out to Livingston who makes a great layup. Very Nice play!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Simmons and Wilcox go out, Ross and Kaman come in.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Hmm couldn't tell if Livingston air-balled or passed.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Wow, the Clippers are really putting on some pressure on defense.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand already has 12 points and 5 rebounds.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman picks up his 2nd foul on a very questionable call.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Nice, McLeod clanks an easy dunk and Brand scores the other way.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Great hustle play by Jarics, saving the ball and he gets the ball back for the bucket.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ross with a nice drive, scores and gets fouled.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

End of 1st:

Clippers 27
Jazz 15

Brand: 14 points, 5 rebounds


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette just said he might not need surgery for the torn ligament.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Jaric is not shooting well and the Clippers have not come out well so far in the quarter.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman had a nice block but the Clippers still have not scored in the quarter and take a timeout being up 8.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Eh, a horrible try by Kaman at a bank shot.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Great first quater by Clips I think they should limit Simmons min the first couple of games, I dont think they should risk getting him injuried at the end of the season.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Simmons misses again, he is 0-4.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Clippers need Brand back in, Jazz 10-0 run.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Finally, Brunson hits a shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

:dead:
The quarter is a disaster so far, 12-2 run by Jazz.
Good point though Brand with another nice block.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Wilcox with what he does best, jamming. :banana:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Wow, Livingston burns Eisley and Livingston slams it home.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Another great pass from Livingston to Simmons. He has 6 assists.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

:banana:
Livingston hits a jumper and the Clippers are rolling again.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

wow lol this game going back and forth


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Jaric for 3!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Simmons steals the half and throws the ball up from half and almost makes it.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Half:

Clippers 45
Jazz 33

The Clippers didn't come out well in the beginning of the quarter but did very well towards the end. Brand leds all scorers with 15 points and already has 9 rebounds.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand drives to the basket and gets fouled.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Simmons still has not made a jump-shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston with another great pass to Wilcox who slams the ball and gets fouled.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Simmons air ball?
But Kaman gets it and slams it home.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Another miss by Simmons. :dead:
Good steal by Jaric and the bucket.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

A mistake by Kaman by going after the loose ball and he picks up another foul, his 3rd.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Wow just wow by Livingston's dish to Brand.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Stop talking to Penny Marshell and Shaffner.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Nice, Livingston pumps, get fouled, and sinks the basket. He is really good at doing this particular play.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Finally, Simmons makes a jump-shot. Clippers up 19.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston gets fouled. He has 8 assists for far with 3 mins left in the 3rd quarter.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand with another bucket and foul. He misses the FT.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Alright, another bucket by Simmons.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston has his first double double ever with assists and points.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Now Kaman, gives Livingston an assist for a jam.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

End of 3rd

Clippers 70
Jazz 52

The Clippers should be up by much more with all the FT's that they missed.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I like all these Dunks, one just know by Moore.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Hmmmm, the Clippers are slowly blowing it.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Jaric with a much needed 3.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Weasel said:


> I just gave you 500 points, so you can bet more on future games.


Thanks a lot, I'm going to bet wisely lol :banana:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Timeout taken, the Clippers up 16.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I dont know.. Looks like Jaric is getting his quick step back, and he is shooting much more confidently...

And his defense is almost back to normal.. 4 steals.. thats what I've come to expect from him.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Free Arsenal said:


> Thanks a lot, I'm going to bet wisely lol :banana:


No problem.
Any other Clipper posters need points?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Clippers up 18 at this point.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Wow, Jaric with a great layup!!!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Damn that was sick move by jaric... :banana:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow, that was almost Kobe Bryant like.. I am impressed.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Another great layup by Jaric!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Jaric again? Thats the Jaric I know and love.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Now Jaric with a great assist to Brand for the slam.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow, could you imagine next season.. Having Livingston and Jaric healthy all year, running the backcourt together, or doing like they are tonight and subbing.. Wow...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Wow, could you imagine next season.. Having Livingston and Jaric healthy all year, running the backcourt together, or doing like they are tonight and subbing.. Wow...



I can imagine and it looks good.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Weasel said:


> I can imagine and it looks good.



If we dont get someone expensive.. We better be seeing Jaric and Simmons both resigned. If we got no one to expensive, and not them, im gonna be pissed. :curse:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

On the other hand Bobby sure looks rusty today.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> On the other hand Bobby sure looks rusty today.


Very rusty, he air-balled an open shot.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Right as I say that he does an awesome pump fake to draw a foul.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Damn he misses 1 of 2 FT's.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Weasel said:


> Damn he misses 1 of 2 FT's.


That thats definately very unbobby like. He will get his touch back, he missed a decent stretch.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston gets blocked but makes it on the secound attempt.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Simmons misses another jumper but ends up making the layup, barely.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Almost another steal from Jaric.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

What is the rush? Kill the clock!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Hahah, Simmons finally makes a jumper but an offensive foul on Kaman to disallow it.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Chalmers looks like a midget compared to Jaric and livingston. :biggrin:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Clippers better not win by less than 9 or else the Clippers lose the bet.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow, Jaric needs practice at the line.. I mean come on.. the guy can make threes, and reverse left handed lay ups, i guess he cant make em all.. :biggrin:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Final:

Clippers 94
Jazz 85

Quality win for the Clippers and another great game by Livingston.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Yes, I can't wait till next season, the only thing I hope to see this season though is that the Rockets take the Title.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

kaman 10 points 10 rebounds 5 blocks off of the bench. Crazy.

Whats crazier is shaun. This guy is THIS good already, and he has almost zero outside game. If he develops an outside shot, that will change even more how he is defeneded, opening up more opportunities.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> kaman 10 points 10 rebounds 5 blocks off of the bench. Crazy.
> 
> Whats crazier is shaun. This guy is THIS good already, and he has almost zero outside game. If he develops an outside shot, that will change even more how he is defeneded, opening up more opportunities.



Id like to see him pick that up and a little better D and the guy could become elite.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Eyen keeps Clippers on the ball vs. Jazz  



> Elton Brand had 25 points, 10 rebounds and four blocked shots. Marko Jaric had 20 points, seven assists and five steals, and rookie Shaun Livingston was phenomenal, with 15 points, 10 assists and no turnovers.





> "When you run the floor and keep moving, he'll get you the ball, and he'll get you the ball in operating positions," Eyen said. "He has a terrific feelfor the game. His game stewardship was so evident tonight in getting guys easy shots, and he's only going to get better.''


Clippers Are Moving Up in Town 



> "We know that in order for us to win, we have to play very aggressive," said Jaric, who had five steals. "Every time we play good defense and run the floor, we've won. This is how we played tonight."





> "What helped us was that … we got after them defensively," said Eyen about the Clippers, who had a season-high 42 deflections. "We created enough opportunities for us offensively that everybody got into the flow of the game."


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

That one sweet layup by Jaric is up on clippers.com check it you if out missed it.


----------

